# veterans



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

hi, as i've mentioned before, i love it when a bb'er can retain a good physique into their later years, so who can give me examples of this?

either pro's or amateurs

i'll get the ball rolling, with frank zane, 64 at the time of this pic










and serge nubret, at 65










over to you guys


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bassmonster said:


>


thats a poor example to use mate the pic is years old and also considering he had just come off the back of a campaign trail and heart surgery before hand,there was pics of him about a cpl months ago in the gym working out and he looks infinitely better.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

weeman, that was meant as a joke....  :laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

try harder


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

weeman said:


> thats a poor example to use mate the pic is years old and also considering he had just come off the back of a campaign trail and heart surgery before hand,there was pics of him about *a cpl months ago in the gym working out and he looks infinitely better*.


got any links wee?

:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

currently only to porn,nothing useful for this thread  :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

weeman said:


> currently only to porn,nothing useful for this thread  :lol:


pah!

i wasn't asking for p!ssingteens.org

i want to see recent arnie pics!


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> pah!
> 
> i wasn't asking for p!ssingteens.org
> 
> i want to see recent arnie pics!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1236599/Dont-overdo-Arnie-Perhaps-Governor-Schwarzenegger-terminate-gym-sessions.html

Can't see much but he is in the gym


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

nice one dude, better than nowt

he probably doesn't THINK he looks that good, hence not showing himself that often


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> try harder


try harder looking for more pics or trying to be funny :tongue: ..can't to latter i'm afraid...


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

I saw that serge nubret pic recently and was extremely impressed by the retention of his physique! He looks very similar, only with a larger waist.

And that picture of zane is incredible also! His waist is still so small!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

DanB said:


> I saw that serge nubret pic recently and was extremely impressed by the retention of his physique! He looks very similar, only with a larger waist.
> 
> And that picture of zane is incredible also! His waist is still so small!


i've always loved zane anyway, he had my favourite shape back then, along with mentzer maybe

and nubret is just a phenomenon with that retention


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lou Ferrigno


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Lou!

good call, another one of my all time faves


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good thread. serge looks amazing


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

of course, can't forget Sly, awesome

i think mickey rourke deserves a mention too, although i can't find a decent pic


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Theres afew good physiques about in their 60s, Bernie cooper the best by far at 64, and myb a mere 63, both still competing. Photos aged 18, 31, and 62, last year. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you win this one MYB!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sure thats not you in the last pic there marticus? :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

marticus said:


> Theres afew good physiques about in their 60s, Bernie cooper the best by far at 64, and myb a mere 63, both still competing. Photos aged 18, 31, and 62, last year. myb:thumbup1:


legendary, this thread was destined for you

:rockon:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

lou ferrigno hes still massive! frank zane and serg wow!


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

marticus said:


> Theres afew good physiques about in their 60s, Bernie cooper the best by far at 64, and myb a mere 63, both still competing. Photos aged 18, 31, and 62, last year. myb:thumbup1:


bernie cooper yes he is unreal!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for taking an interest in us vets, please believe me, it will be the premier class eventually, with height classes etc, as bodybuilders compete longer. Health allowing i will compete for many years to come, as the diet is no problem to me, just have to moderate the workouts, and not have as many wild nights out anymore! myb


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

bassmonster said:


>


Still has decent guns here










Saw another pic of him, can't find it though, chest still looked huge.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

francis benfatto,still looks the biz:thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Robbie Robbinson


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

the great robbie robinson born 1946


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Nabba Scotland 2010 over 50's


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dezikrate said:


> Mr Nabba Scotland 2010 over 50's


Looks like I will in about 12 years time. :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

well done guys, reps all round, they're still looking awesome


----------

